# Porsche Carrera 4S detail. Picture Heavy.



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Well let me start by saying, if you make it to the end without a cuppa you're doing well. I have notice there has been a distinct lack of detailed posting recently so here goes.
I was contacted by the client of a lovely looking Porsche Carrera 4S. 2003 Facelift model. Who had originally been booked in with my very good friend Dave KG. Now unfortunately Dave had previously been unwell and was only just getting on his feet once more.
So may I take this opportunity to thank Dave for the recommendation and also for his help. Which will become apparent later?
So after discussing with the client what he required doing and to which level the car was to be take too. I took delivery on this Lovely car.

Now some of you know that I only do this as a business P/T and hold a full time employment elsewhere. So this meant the car had to be done in the evening after a full 8 Hour shift.
So here we go. Car on arrival.



















From a distance the car did not look to bad. But close up, it requires a deep clean. Not that this was bad. Just general spray and grime from use.













































































































Wash time. Car was snow foamed with CG Sn and rinsed with hot PW at 60 degrees.




























Wheels cleaned with Red berry wheel cleaner cut to 4-1.



















Snow foamed once more and started to get to work on the more difficult areas.









































































This was followed up with the usual 2BM which left me with this.



















The car was then moved inside and dried off. I know this is starting to look like a Chemical Guy detail. But when in Rome. The new Super dryers are fab with great absorbency.
Started to clay the car with Sonus green, and there was a definite drag to the paint. After a few panels. I was left with this. I carried on around the car and I managed to get another two more.










This brought me to the end of the first evening.

And ready for paint correction the following evening. On closer inspection the car was looking slightly worse that before. A filler heavy product had been used to mask the swirl marks up. A few of the defects on the car.










Bird etching too. Not to clear by 2 areas of this on the N/S wing.


















































































Paint reading where taken. Where the car showed a health level of paint.










There were a few areas that did cause concern. Evidence of a smart repair on the passenger's door. About eight inches square.










So this was noted and moved on. But to make matters worse there was some more strange readings also. As this would have to be tackled in a different manor.
And lighter approach taken. Where swirls and defects were very light on these areas. I opted for Lime prime on a finishing pad. This enhanced the finish and corrected the mild defects also.










I had just started to correct the bonnet after doing a test area. Settled with PO 85 RD 3.02 on a 3M yellow polishing pad followed with my fave product just now #205 on a Blue 3M finishing pad. Moved on to the wing.

http://i467.photobucket.com/albums/rr38/caledonia_forever/DW%20
Detailing/Porsche%20911/Day%202/DSC02207.jpg










And someone dropped by. Well two people.
Who brought this beauty too.










And guess who. Well no detail would be complete without my good friend.










We had an interesting time on this one. But glad to say first impression where good and look forward to later in the year, to return this beauty to its former glory. But Dave was not finished there, He had brought me down a glass polishing kit and proceeded to correct half the windscreen. Before the clock beat us. I had continued to work my way across the wing and onto the door. But this is where yet another issue arose. Sticky paint on all the vertical panels. Tried various polishes and techniques to combat this. Meg, Menz, 3M, Chemical Guys polish. But to no avail. Eventually settled on the new optimum 2 compound, Finished off with #205.

End of evening two.

The follow night I settled in for a night with the polisher.
85RD 3.02
Working at 900 RPM to spread
Moving up to 1100 to evenly spread and put a heat in panel. 
Gets the abrasives evenly distributed and panel up to temp
Working at 1450 RPM till correction achieved, prior to flashing off. With Med To heavy pressure over head
Then down to 900 to refine
Same technique used with the #205 on Blue 3M pad.

Few shots of corrected panels.
Front wing O/S.



















Drivers Door.



















Wing mirror










Rear wing O/S



















Roof line. While on the smaller pad.










I then move on to the Engine area and continued to work away.










No detail is complete without all the little hard to correct area.



















Rear wing N/S










Moving along forgot to take passenger door. But complete side view of front wing and door.










Which brought me to the Bird etching on the front N/S wing? Changed to a 4 inch 3M Orange compounding pad with FCP, and locally corrected the etching. This was refined with the usual 3M Blue pad with #205 again. Which left this.



















Moved on to complete the bonnet.



















Well polishing was complete. Total of 14 Hours spent so far, and end of the Third evening.

This day was going to be a difficult one. Glass polishing. Although Dave had started this. He was beaten by the clock and I have to take over. Now before I go too far I wish to warn everyone that there is a high risk to people trying this. As the glass is very prone to break due to heat build up. So please although I will answer question on this. I will also remind you of the problems and please only do this as a last resort. Before considering a possible windscreen replacement.
Porsches are renowned for this type of marring as there windscreen is so very soft.
Before the pictures does not show up the true marring as the camera wanted to focus on the interior.

Brinkman was not working on the ,marring. So used the strip lighting and moved across the screen to show defects better.




























Set up ready to go. Changed backing plate to 50mm with a 50mm woollen felt pad and certified oxide as an abrasive. 
Few drops added and spread slowly at 900 RPM.
Moving up to 1200 rpm with moderate pressure.
Again finally working at 1550 Rpm. I stopped occasionally and misted the pad and checked the temperature of the glass. Before misting this also saves reapplying the Ceramide as it does not break down. Continued this technique until marring was removed. Well 90 to 95 % correction. This process took most of the evening. But I did not wish to cause any heat build up or cracks.

During



















After misting










I will save the corrected shots till later.

While doing the finishing touches I decided the light needed a going over also as time was moving on.










Again #205 on a finish pad was all that was needed.
Working with the same technique as before with slight less pressure. Due to the lenses being plastic.










I moved on to the Front internal and decide to give it a once over.
All plastics cleaned with APC and dressed with 303.




























Tyres where cleaned once more to ensure they where grease free, with APC.










Wheels sealed with FK 1000P.



















It was then time to see what the following day had in store.

The interior.













































Generally not too bad. I have seen worse.
End of the Fourth evening.

The following night. I decided to dress the tyres dress the black external trims and get a few coats of Zainos layed down.
While the zainos cured. I dressed the trims and tyres.














































Gave the engine a quick going over too.









Continued with the zainos second applied and left to cure.
While starting the interior.

Rear parcel shelf and rear seats down.










Working my way forward to the seated area. Leather cleansed and conditioned.










Moved into the front where decided to clean glass the dash. Plastic's premium ****pit, leather cleaned and conditioned.









































































Added another layer of FK1000P and re dressed tyres. Buffed off second layer of sealant.










Last day before hand over and time for the exterior to be completed. Applied a third layer of zainos. Then contacted the client as to what he wished. He had mentioned durability and a sealant. But due the previous etching problem. I find a nice wax layer help and hopefully will benefit the car in the future.
He agreed. Now most people will think this is over kill. But you have to think of possible damage in the future and to conserve the cars looks and finish.
Chemical guys Enzyme was chosen. One on looks but even more so on durability and lasting finish.










But first the exhaust had to be attended to.

Before.










Afters.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Few internal shots.
































































http://i467.photobucket.com/albums/rr38/cale
onia_forever/DW%20Detailing/Porsche%20911/DSC02437.jpg




























Day of hand over to client. Given a quite wipe down with Z6.



































































































































































http://i467.photobucket.com/albums/rr38/caledonia
forever/DW%20Detailing/Porsche%20911/handover/DSC02539.jpg




























Well for everyone that made it to the end thanks. And all comments and questions welcome.
Special thanks you go out to David G for the use of it detailing studio and products used in this detail. Not forgetting Dave Kg for the recommendation. :thumb: I hope you are happy with the results as both the client and I am.
Gordon.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

looks super fine:argie: mate and wish you had let me no and i could have gave you a hand


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice work, Good write-up 2, Now I must go get that cup of tea


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Fantastic job what a finish well done


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

nice stripes! ;D has that been wet hoovered?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Thats what i call a proper write up. Very nice work too mate. That write up must have taken you nearly as long as the detail.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

StuaR32t said:


> nice stripes! ;D has that been wet hoovered?


Not wet vacuumed as such. APC applied gentlly wiped over and extracted. 
But most of the areas where simply steam cleaned and brushed over. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Emerald Detailing said:


> Thats what i call a proper write up. Very nice work too mate. That write up must have taken you nearly as long as the detail.


Not far off it. Took to many picture and half will not see light of day. :lol:
But thanks for the kind comments. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to write that up, I love reading those full threads, it must have taken forever to write it up !


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice Gordon, very nice indeed  I'm glad that the car went to good hands when I was unable to do the detail myself, damn illnesses creep up on you when you least expect it! 

Great results, and a cracking write up - lovely afters


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Very nice Gordon, very nice indeed  I'm glad that the car went to good hands when I was unable to do the detail myself, damn illnesses creep up on you when you least expect it!
> 
> Great results, and a cracking write up - lovely afters


Glad you happy with it Dave it means a great deal. 

Get plenty of lucozade in you and get on your feet soon. You have a busy time coming up.
All the best for now.
Gordon.

PS. feel free to upload your glass picture also, probably have better marring pictures than me. :wall:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

excellent work as usual Gordon!!


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Great write up, havnt read one as long as that in a long time. some cracking photos you got aswell.

that windscreen was a mess!

car looked good when i seen it and that was before you were even finished, can only imagine the finished product!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Stunning detail - stunning write up.

Great attention to detail and Dave KG's tuition seems to have paid dividends again.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

superb work Gordon - incredible looking results from all that labour. 

Great attention to detail, especially on all that polishing! Looking forward to my first 911. Done some dream cars in the last 12 months but bot yet my own personal favourite - the 911...


----------



## rossi007 (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks for posting Gordon ,, that was a great detail , you have done a fantastic job :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic job Gordon :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Ads.
But I see your a dab hand at these also. 
Gordon


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

rubbish Gordon, pure **** mate! back to to the drawing board i think. or a new career away from detailing!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

only joking  hah!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Sandro said:


> rubbish Gordon, pure **** mate! back to to the drawing board i think. or a new career away from detailing!





Sandro said:


> only joking  hah!


These alway one. :lol:
And its always you. 
:thumb:
So where that lovely golf you have been working on.
Are you not showing it off any more.?
Gordon


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Good stuff Gordon such a nice car to work on huh,but really tho maybe a few more photos next time ! :lol:

rgds

Robert


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Beautiful work, car looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks tremendous, superb attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great stuff Gordon.

Have you got any pics of inside the fuel tank? 

Robbie


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great write up and attention to detail .


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Great work there Gordon, and a nice write up!!

:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome detail Gordon, looks fantastic and great attention to detail. :thumb:

Bit of a pro now aren't you


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sandro said:


> rubbish Gordon, pure **** mate! back to to the drawing board i think. or a new career away from detailing!


lmao. :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Lovely work and write up Gordon

That really came up a treat, although has a fair few hours in now.

Thanks


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work and write up.... :thumb:

I could have easily got through it without a coffee but being like a rare plant i need watering and feeding little and aften! 

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

fantastic job, love the 911 (996 C2s is my Fav) and this one looks stunning:thumb:

Can I ask how you got the stripes on the carpets? is this done with the steam cleaner or a brush? can it be done with a regular 'henry/george'?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Valet Magic said:


> Great stuff Gordon.
> 
> Have you got any pics of inside the fuel tank?
> 
> Robbie


:lol: Nope forgot that bit M8. But looking to add a few more finishing touchs, this might be an idea. 



WHIZZER said:


> Great write up and attention to detail .


Thanks Bill.



The Cueball said:


> Great work there Gordon, and a nice write up!!
> 
> :thumb:


Nice to see you back also. M8. How is that beautiful car of yours. Have you tried the gloss it yet?



MatrixGuy said:


> Awesome detail Gordon, looks fantastic and great attention to detail. :thumb:
> 
> Bit of a pro now aren't you


Not me M8 just don't what I love. Still one of the lads.
Money cant buy that look of satisfaction on the owner face. Thats what count. :thumb: But thanks Matrix



firebod said:


> fantastic job, love the 911 (996 C2s is my Fav) and this one looks stunning:thumb:
> 
> Can I ask how you got the stripes on the carpets? is this done with the steam cleaner or a brush? can it be done with a regular 'henry/george'?


The steam cleaner was used to cleaner the carpets and remove any little soiling, But does leave very slight moisture. Which you can brush, in opposite directions. You can do the same with an extractor also. Just brush it over when moist.



PaulN said:


> Great work and write up.... :thumb:
> 
> I could have easily got through it without a coffee but being like a rare plant i need watering and feeding little and aften!
> 
> ...


Thank m8. 
So glad you made it though it. I needed 3 coffees just on the write up. :lol: Glad you liked it as your car is a stunning example also. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Very nice Gordon and very good write up, thats a lovely looking example also.

Gav


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

caledonia said:


> These alway one. :lol:
> And its always you.
> :thumb:
> So where that lovely golf you have been working on.
> ...




http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=123089


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

Very nice Job, being a client myself, that is the way I like to get my car back, its those little missed details like the cotton budding the airvents, etc etc etc that really let some detailers down, fantastic post.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Sandro said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=123089


Thanks.
Must have missed that first time round. Looking well.:thumb:



bbigman2000 said:


> Very nice Job, being a client myself, that is the way I like to get my car back, its those little missed details like the cotton budding the airvents, etc etc etc that really let some detailers down, fantastic post.


I could not agree more. After all this is what detailing is all about. Total enhancement taking the car to the next level in all areas.
Thanks for your comment and much appreciated.
Gordon.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Mmmmm nice! Even with sticky paint, you still always stand back and look at the finished result and think it was totally worth it - especially on a 911 :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic job Gordon, really came up well :thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Fantastic job Gordon and an excellent and comprehensive write-up.:thumb:


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks fantastic Gordon  Job well done!!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Fantastic job Gordon :thumb:





ads2k said:


> Fantastic job Gordon, really came up well :thumb:


so good in fact, you had to comment twice :lol:

Glad you managed to find something original to say the 2nd time 

:devil:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great detail, great photos, great read! :thumb:

You've cracked the big time with that one Gordy! 

Alan W


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb detail and write-up Gordon, thanks for sharing :thumb: 5 stars without a doubt


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

fantastic write up mate,car looks great!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cracking work there Gordon. Wish I had a unit at times.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent stuff mate - looks great and a top write up :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Lads for all the positive comments. Much appreciated.
And you Helen I did not forget promise.
Where have you been hiding anyway.??
Gordon


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Impressive write up there and impressive attention to detail..........:thumb:

Depth and colour of the car stands out a mile and the final results are flawless, the owner must have been well chuffed, lovely motor.........:thumb:

Thanks for taking the time to writeup and sharing........:thumb:


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Gordon,

What a cracking result with great attn to detail. Still one of my fav cars and has been transformed with your eye for detail.

Keep up the work and Thank You for taking the time to Pic and Write up your detail.

Regards

Gareth


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work mate. Well Impressed:thumb:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Cracking stuff Gordon. Lots of work put in there and very well carried out by the looks of it. All that's missing is a sleeping bag in that unit! Or is it just not appearing in the pics?!

Looking forward to using my glass kit too.

Great attention to detail and a superb finish achieved. Top stuff:thumb:


----------



## vxrmark (May 30, 2009)

Fantastic job what a finish


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

SURFERROSA said:


> Cracking stuff Gordon. Lots of work put in there and very well carried out by the looks of it. All that's missing is a sleeping bag in that unit! Or is it just not appearing in the pics?!
> 
> Looking forward to using my glass kit too.
> 
> Great attention to detail and a superb finish achieved. Top stuff:thumb:


Thank John.
The sleeping bag was left up at Dave KG, the last time. I always manage to leave on a different day than I arrived some how. :wall:
But in fairness he is great company so don't really mind. 
We will have to try a get a small mini meet again. And catch up once more.
Think Vicky still has a few panels on that Audi if you fancy it. :lol:
Gordon.


----------



## AM8 (Jan 3, 2009)

Great car...top job...well impressed


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Great Work Gordon, 1st Class :thumb:


----------



## manu350 (Jan 1, 2009)

:argie::argie:looks great and a top write up 
what for a great car


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Cracking work there Gordon - well worth it I reckon. :thumb:

Your attention to detail is excellent and does you proud. Well played you!


----------

